# Any old school shavers?



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Since seems to be gaining popularity again curious if any on TAM are still old school shavers?
I’m talking straight razors, or knives.
Few times a year I do shave usually use whatever knife I have handy. Haven’t used a razor in nigh 30 years.
Cool photo. I’m Not that hardcore. Never met modern axe with good enough steel anyway 😂 
Circa 1940


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes im a traditional shaver, I like the ritual and routine, plus it's cheaper than disposable. Takes a while to learn how to do it without dicing yourself but once you've cracked it there's no going back


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Jamieboy said:


> Yes im a traditional shaver, I like the ritual and routine, plus it's cheaper than disposable. Takes a while to learn how to do it without dicing yourself but once you've cracked it there's no going back


Awesome.
Agree no going back. 
What razor and steel do you have?
Was surprised not finding any with AEB-L or similar.
Been thinking about getting one just because.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Depending where you are based, I have a kit from haryali London. I have it sharpened every couple of months or when i feel it needs it at a traditional cobblers. 

I love traditional men's style and all things from a bygone era, so I support cobblers, I own a ceader chest and put shoes on shoe trees. 

Just because 😉, I had to Google the steel grade, im not a metallurgy nerd, I just know the one I have keeps an edge


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’d love to try. I enjoy when a traditional barber uses one on my neck and sideburns. Just like most knives today don’t sharpen worth a dang I’d be worried to end up with a garbage razor. Maybe all I need is someone “in the know”


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Before covid I used to spend a lot of time in Edinburgh. That city is full of traditional barber shops and I would regularly get a shave.
I’m not sure about trying it myself though.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I use a Merkur safety razor and Astra blades......old school enough? lol


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've actually got a custom straight razor that I still need to sharpen.

I would love to learn.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I’d love to try. I enjoy when a traditional barber uses one on my neck and sideburns. *Just like most knives today don’t sharpen worth a dang* I’d be worried to end up with a garbage razor. Maybe all I need is someone “in the know”


I understand that. I had a cheap straight razor I started with before days of internet. Knife I had took a keener edge and kept it longer so just started using a knife.

Razor Emporium has “beginner buying guide for straight razors” on YouTube that’s pretty good.
Personally don’t like heat treat on anything made in China or Taiwan to me it’s junk for getting and maintaining an edge.

As for sharpening I don’t go nuts on the expensive stones, and strops. Diamond plates up to 600 grit and standard strops with gunny juice (best Ive found, and I’ve tried a lot) stropping compound. Seems expensive but lasts for ages.
As for knives depends on use, HT but most knives made in USA are decent. Just don’t get a premium high HT steel and expect to be able to sharpen on anything less than diamond plate or ceramic.

Edit: If just using sharpeners for simple steels diamond stropping compounds aren’t needed though. 
Just a good progression from 800 grit or so stone up to 3micron and I finish up with a 1 micron strop. 
I just use the diamond cause of higher abrasion resistant carbide steels in couple of my knives.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I've actually got a custom straight razor that I still need to sharpen.
> 
> I would love to learn.


It didn’t come shave ready?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I use an old school safety razor and sometimes a straight razor.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Real Men (TM) don't shave.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

For those interested in understanding sharpening here’s good nerd link I found good while back.
Helps explain why lots fancy gear isn’t needed.
Warning: it’s a bit nerdy. 😁









Index


Quantifying Sharp Definitions of Sharp and Keen Sharp and Keen part 2 The Slice Cut A Comparison of Several Manufactured Blades The Bevel Set The Honing Progression The Diamond Plate Progression It…




scienceofsharp.com


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

red oak said:


> It didn’t come shave ready?


No. I bought it off of a knife and blade crafter at gun show. It hasn't been sharpened yet.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Real Men (TM) don't shave.


Or bathe! Preach!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Real Men (TM) don't shave.


I’m not that tough. Gets a bit hot here in the south working outside all summer with 6-8 inches hair on my face. 
Just took my winter growth off couple days ago.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

red oak said:


> Since seems to be gaining popularity again curious if any on TAM are still old school shavers?
> I’m talking straight razors, or knives.
> Few times a year I do shave usually use whatever knife I have handy. Haven’t used a razor in nigh 30 years.
> Cool photo. I’m Not that hardcore. Never met modern axe with good enough steel anyway 😂
> ...


I bought a kit years ago, Came with a straight razor, brush and foaming soap bar and some after shave oils. Tried if for a few months, is a bit harder than it looks. I stopped because I was getting tons of ingrown hairs along my jaw line. Probably needed more time to get the technique down. Modern disposables (I use the Gillette Pro Glide) are much easier, though they are freaking expensive.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I bought a kit years ago, Came with a straight razor, brush and foaming soap bar and some after shave oils. Tried if for a few months, is a bit harder than it looks. I stopped because I was getting tons of ingrown hairs along my jaw line. Probably needed more time to get the technique down. Modern disposables (I use the Gillette Pro Glide) are much easier, though they are freaking expensive.


Could have been technique. Ingrown hairs from straight razor is odd.
Edge of your razor wasn’t rough was it ie, were you making sure all the burr was off after sharpening and go to at least 1 micron strop?

I quit shaving with disposables cause they all gave me bad razor burn and ingrown hairs.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

red oak said:


> Could have been technique. Ingrown hairs from straight razor is odd.
> Edge of your razor wasn’t rough was it ie, were you making sure all the burr was off after sharpening and go to at least 1 micron strop?
> 
> I quit shaving with disposables cause they all gave me bad razor burn and ingrown hairs.


Had to be my technique. I did have a strap but I knew nothing about the proper way to use it. I also shaved every day back then so that might have been reason for the irritation along with my cluelessness. Maybe I should give it another shot since I only shave once or twice a week now.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Had to be my technique. I did have a strap but I knew nothing about the proper way to use it. I also shaved every day back then so that might have been reason for the irritation along with my cluelessness. Maybe I should give it another shot since I only shave once or twice a week now.


Any burr at all will eat your face and cause irritation. I’m not saying that’s what it was. Just have to experiment. 
A good edge should be able to Christmas tree a hair. If it won’t not sharp enough for me to use.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I bought a safety razor handle a few years ago when “old school shaving” started to be a thing. My dad always shaved with one and he had a 5 o’clock shadow by 10am because he had that much going on.

After slashing up my face a bunch of times I went back to dollar shave club. Shave is fine and almost impossible to cut yourself. Shave takes about 40 seconds for me.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

red oak said:


> A good edge should be able to Christmas tree a hair.


This one will Christmas tree, but if look at the edge it needs refinement to a 1-3micron level. Still too much of saw tooth edge for good shave and could well cause irritation and ingrowns. ( Old planer blade made a knife out of I was testing. Was at 600 grit at that point.)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine actually is sharp but I think it needs to be sharper for shaving.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Here are two of mine, absolutely love straight shaving but haven’t done it for about 7 years now.

















There was a forum much like this one for shaving that I used to frequent, let me check... here it is. Great information on all things with the blade
Badger and blade









Forum list


A gentleman's grooming and lifestyle forum.




www.badgerandblade.com





I used to use electric razors as the plastic shavers gave me ingrown hairs and bad rash. I sought ways to eliminate the ingrown hairs and ended up at badger and blade where I discovered that by using a home made pre shave oil, it was no longer an issue.
Very therapeutic to straight shave, I might add. 😊


----------

